# connecteur USB Camera Adapteur



## cillab (7 Février 2014)

bonjour à tous 

aprés avoir tout essayer  en USB  rien ne fonctionne 
réponse  votre logiciel demande,trop de puissance 

j'en ais plein le  C.. le payer des accessoires qui ne servent a rien
le lecteur SD CARD Camera idem 

si quelq'un est arriver a en faire marcher un j'aimerais bien étre au courant 
merçi a tous pour vos retours


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Février 2014)

Tu peux bricoler une solution en utilisant à USB alimenter si tu veux des infos je peux t'expliquer comment faire. Je vais laisser à brancher ma GoPro comme ceci.

La GoPro est branché sur Internet USB alimenter et tire son énergie de Lá le hi pas adapté brancher sur le hub alimenté et récupère les infos en USB

Ça fonctionne dans quasiment toutes les situations où le message d'erreur de la puissance trop importante...

Ça marche aussi sans pub, avec un Cable en T, souvent utilisé par les disques durs autoalimenté pour se brancher sur deux ports USB...


----------



## cillab (9 Février 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Tu peux bricoler une solution en utilisant à USB alimenter si tu veux des infos je peux t'expliquer comment faire. Je vais laisser à brancher ma GoPro comme ceci.
> 
> La GoPro est branché sur Internet USB alimenter et tire son énergie de Lá le hi pas adapté brancher sur le hub alimenté et récupère les infos en USB
> 
> ...



si tu a un acheteur pour mes accessoires IPAD AIR NEUF  je solde 
pire le port est GRATUIT   sinon ,je les passes au broyeur


----------

